# New Spanish Tax increases



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

From the announcements today it would appear that new property taxes are on the way. Does anyone have the specific details of what was announced?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ruefguet said:


> From the announcements today it would appear that new property taxes are on the way. Does anyone have the specific details of what was announced?


this is the most specific I've found

Las 10 primeras medidas de ajuste de Rajoy: ms impuestos y menos dinero a partidos y sindicatos - ABC.es


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

So do we still think that free healthcare for all is on the horizon?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> So do we still think that free healthcare for all is on the horizon?


:tape: :spit: :crutch:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They announced progressive increases in income tax yesterday and a continuation of the reduced VAT rate (4%) on new homes. Details of further changes are due to be announced next week and there will be a Budget in March.

New government reneges on campaign tax pledge · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, according to this report from the El País, it´s a priority for the new PP Health Minister;

Las prioridades de Ana Mato: sanidad universal e igualdad de oportunidades | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found an item about the increase in property tax. It will apply to high value houses and each ayuntamiento will make its own assessment. Some have done this already. Our mayor has promised to_ reduce _ IBI next year - but we know now what a PP promise is worth!



> Los trabajadores cargarán con dos terceras partes de los nuevos tributos | Política | EL PAÍS
> La subida del Impuesto de Bienes Inmuebles (IBI) afectará, según explicó el ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, a la mitad de las viviendas más caras, es decir, en cada municipio a la mitad superior en función de su valor catastral. Este ha sido revisado al alza hace un par de meses en la mayoría de los municipios. Montoro arguyó que las viviendas más caras son propiedad en general de las personas que tienen más renta y más patrimonio.
> 
> Son los ayuntamientos los que recaudan la mayor parte de este impuesto, que ingresarán en su conjunto 918 millones más, por lo que, según Montoro, el incremento de este impuesto permitirá aliviar la "grave" situación económica que atraviesan muchos municipios españoles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Woohoo! I live in a town where a lot of wealthy Bilbainos have vacation homes - there's *no way* we're in the top half!


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

According to El Pais it will mean an increase in the IBI, but only for two years. The amount is not quantified. Let's see. Also people earning over €300000 per annum will pay an extra 7% in tax, also for two years.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ruefguet said:


> According to El Pais it will mean an increase in the IBI, but only for two years. The amount is not quantified. Let's see. Also people earning over €300000 per annum will pay an extra 7% in tax, also for two years.


:rofl: That's what Kohl said about the 1% re-unification tax , still going 22 years later !


----------

